# Roasted Pepper Cream Cheese & Chorizo ABTs



## dj mishima (Jul 4, 2012)

I did these boat style this time.

I roasted some peppers(Poblano, Red Bell, Jalapeno, & Aji Dulce) and I mixed half of the roasted pepper with a block of softened cream cheese:








I halved the jalapenos.  Then scraped out seed and membrane.  Then filled with roasted pepper cream cheese:







Then I put a little cooked chorizo on them:







Wrapped in bacon:







Time to smoke!













I probably should have pulled them out earlier.  I was hesitant to open the ECB unnecessarily.







I also smoked a leftover poblano and the rest of the chorizo link.


----------



## whiskeyfoot (Jul 5, 2012)

Look good! Might have to give that a shot!


----------



## boykjo (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice.....................


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 5, 2012)

Those are looking good - I like to add some rub and  Mexican Cheese Blend to mine for an extra flavor


----------



## dj mishima (Jul 6, 2012)

I thought these turned out pretty well.  I had a few left over.  I was too lazy to reheat one for a quick snack and ate one right out of the refrigerator.  If anyone is a fan of cold pizza, these things make much better cold leftovers :)


----------

